
Painted-on salt provides glowing thermometer for tiny things - headalgorithm
https://arstechnica.com/science/2019/07/painted-on-salt-provides-glowing-thermometer-for-tiny-things/
======
headalgorithm
Original paper:
[https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08727](https://arxiv.org/abs/1905.08727)

